# Rutgers coach rips into Imus



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> NEW YORK (AP) - *The Rutgers women's basketball team will meet with embattled radio host Don Imus, and their coach on Tuesday called his comments "racist and sexist remarks that are deplorable, despicable and unconscionable."*
> 
> Players stopped short of saying whether they thought Imus should be fired. Effective Monday, Imus has been suspended for two weeks for calling the Rutgers female basketball players "nappy-headed hos."
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6663496
should be verrry interesting


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Please keep your obscene opinions to yourself. --BB


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

cadarn said:


> Please keep your obscene opinions to yourself.-- BB


These assinine assumptions are what got Imus in trouble, sorry to see that you can't learn from his mistake.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont see why he is trying to argue that since he has called people things like a "weasel" or "fat sissy" that we should forgive him for "nappy headed hoes"


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well, it looks like he's officially out of a job...

CBS fires Imus from radio show


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> These assinine assumptions are what got Imus in trouble, sorry to see that you can't learn from his mistake.


:lol: 



> He and his colleagues also called the New York Knicks a group of "chest-thumping pimps."


:lol: 


tools.


----------

